# Looking for first projector!



## DaftMikey (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, I’m in the market for my first projector. I’m looking to stay under $3000. It will be in a basement but it’s a walk-in so there is a fair amount of ambient light. Not quite sure where it will be placed but it is a large room with 9’ ceilings. I am flexible with placement. I’m going to try to go with a 120”+ screen.

Main uses (most to least important)

2D Movies
2D TV 
3D Movies
Gaming

At the moment I’m looking at 

Epson 5020 (brightest but no lens memory)
Panasonic AE8000 (Not as good of reviews as the Epson but has lens memory)
JVC X35 (Best 2D picture in dark room but may be too dim for my room)
Sony HW30 (Overall a good performer but nothing stands out)

Not stuck on these at all they just seemed to be some popular choices in my range. 

One last thing that I’m interested in is 2.35.1 aspect ratio, mainly is it worth it. If anyone uses a 2.35.1 set up do you find that it makes a big difference and how does 16:9 content look on a 2.35.1 screen?

Thanks in advance for any help!


Mike


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that all four projectors you listed are good performers. The Sony would probably be my first choice, then the Epson, the Panasonic and finally the JVC.

I believe all four scored a 'hot product' award from projectorreviews.com. And the Epson also scored a 'best in class' award.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an X35 and use it on a 2.35:1 screen. My screen is 112" wide and the X35 lights it up to a measured 14fL* with the aperture half way open and in low lamp (at 260 hours). I think the brightness of the X35 is sometimes misunderstood because in any kind of accurate mode it's brighter than the AE8000 as I found myself back when I had an AE3000 and moved to the HD350 (RS10) and found that was brighter too. The claims aren't always backed up by reality I've found...same for the contrast figures as the JVC produces much deeper blacks than the AE8000.

For 16:9 content I hang pieces of black velvet each side of the screen to mask the side bars. I'm planing on something a little more 'swish' using electric curtains later this year.

* I use an A-Lens, but I have compared brightness when simply zooming and due to the change caused by zooming I would get the same fL if I zoomed instead of using the lens (I just prefer the image with the lens and the lack of black bars overspilling my screen).


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would say that the Sony would probably be the brightest but after that I would rate the JVC to be the second brightest once the projectors have been calibrated. That was one thing I got caught up with at first when I was looking at different projectors too buy.

I believe the Panasonic and Epson are both brighter then the JVC but once they have an been calibrated the JVC is brighter.


----------

